# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  عبايات بالجملة بأرخص الاسعار للي حابة تجارة مربحة

## ِaishaaliahn

السلام عليكم

خواتي انا بوفر لكم عبايات بالجملة , بتكون الحبة ب150 درهم, وانتي تبيعينها ب300 او 400 او 500 او 600 السعر اللي تحبينه, طبعا بوفر عبايات على الموضه وتصلح انج تبيعينها بهالسعر و اكثر.
أنا عن نفسي ابيع العبايه الوحده على 300 او 350 للزباين, بس هالسعر خاص حق التاجرات بس :31: 
اللي حابة تشوف الصور تتواصل وياي ع الخاص :31: 
و ان شاء الله باجر بحط لكم اكاونت الانستقرام..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## غريبه دار

ممكن رقمج بغي اشوف عبايات

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

اريد اشوف العبايات

----------


## ِaishaaliahn

باجر بنزلها حبيباتي

----------


## ِaishaaliahn

هذا الانستقرام في صور كل العبايات المتوفره حاليا هذا الانستقرام في صور كل العبايات المتوفره حاليا http://*********.com/myabaya__

----------

